# Celestial Pearl Danios and Cherry Shrimp



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi

Has anyone kept Celestial Pearl Danios and Cherry Shrimp in the same tank before?

I just recently bought 4 small cherry shrimp for my tank which has 8 pearl danios in there, these are only very small fish, but ive since lost 2 of the cherry shrimp. Ive checked the water quality and it seems fine, there is no ammonia or nitrite in the tank and the nitrates are only at 10ppm.

I have noticed the fish keep chasing the shrimps occasionally and wondered if they could have caused them to die by making them stressed.

Any ideas?

Mark


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

the shrimp could have gone in the filter if they are small enough to be sucked in. i dont think danios are agressive but could be wrong


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Your water quality's fine, however have you added anything containing small traces of copper to the tank? Like most other heavy metals, copper is extremely toxic to aquatic invertebrates (whether it affects terrestrial invertebrates too is beyond my knowledge) in small concentrations.

I'd have a good look under any items of decor, such as rocks, plants or bogwood. I would also check the filter intake grills and also the outlet, as shrimp are known for crawling into the most unimaginable places.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, I use a fertilizer and flourish excel for my plants but they dont contain high enough doses of copper to have any effect on the shrimps I dont think.

The 2 cherry shrimps that are still alive seem to be fine so im at a loss as to what happened to the other 2. They have died because I had to remove them from the tank as they where led on the bottom.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm, it isn't anything to do with the water or fertilizers then. When you introduced the shrimp to the tank, did you equalize the pH between the water in the bag and the water in the tank? Environmental shock could be to blame or you may have just purchased poor quality stock. Malnutrition is rife in aquatic stores among shrimp, as they need fairly large amounts of algae to survive.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I did spend about half an hour getting the bag to the same temperature and also putting some of the tank water in to the bag every 5 minutes for quite some time.

I think im going to give it a couple more weeks and see how the remaining shrimp get on, and if they are ok, will probably buy a couple more later.

Mark


----------

